# $52 for a 12 month supply of Heartgard Plus!



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

I went and bought Patches's Heartgard today. She weighed 26.5 pounds so had to have the middle green package for her right weight. It cost me $67.11 but I had a $15 mail in rebate. So $52 for 12 months is great if you ask me. The vet I take my Lab to said it would be $82 for 12 months. Yikes!
Why do you suppose such the price difference?
ETA: For the same dog. Patches. Neither of those prices is for the Lab.


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

Bigger dogs need more, so theirs costs more than a smaller dog. Heartguard for my Mom's dog was $52 for 6 months, my Shiba was $35 for 6 months. (Yeah, it's not exactly cheap in my area...)


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Losech said:


> Bigger dogs need more, so theirs costs more than a smaller dog. Heartguard for my Mom's dog was $52 for 6 months, my Shiba was $35 for 6 months. (Yeah, it's not exactly cheap in my area...)


Sorry it's not for the Lab. I was just saying the vet I take the lab to charges twice as much for the same product as the vet I take Patch to.


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

lovemydogsalways said:


> Sorry it's not for the Lab. I was just saying the vet I take the lab to charges twice as much for the same product as the vet I take Patch to.


Oh, okay. Heh, that's quite a difference... I'd be annoyed and go someplace else.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

you can also find generic heartworm meds with same active ingredients online, but they need a prescription from your vet. Some vets are do a price match if it's cheaper online. I usually buy iverhart plus Iverhart Plus® Tablets (Generic)


----------



## mheath0429 (Sep 8, 2012)

I use ivomec...squirt on their food and voila you have heartgard. It's made by merial, but it's used for livestock. I don't inject, just squirt it onto a biscuit or piece of freeze dried liver. I pay about 40 for a 3 year supply. A great trick I learned from a breeder,


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

mheath0429 said:


> I use ivomec...squirt on their food and voila you have heartgard. It's made by merial, but it's used for livestock. I don't inject, just squirt it onto a biscuit or piece of freeze dried liver. I pay about 40 for a 3 year supply. A great trick I learned from a breeder,


Ditto! So inexpensive and just as effective!


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Losech said:


> Oh, okay. Heh, that's quite a difference... I'd be annoyed and go someplace else.


Maybe I should ask them why they charge so much more? I thought I would continue to take Emma, the Lab, to the more expensive vet because they were who I took her to for her yearly when we found out she is positive for Lymes.


----------



## mheath0429 (Sep 8, 2012)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> Ditto! So inexpensive and just as effective!


actually, its more effective because you can control how much you give your dog.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

mheath0429 said:


> actually, its more effective because you can control how much you give your dog.


Hoe do you know how much to give?


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

mheath0429 said:


> I use ivomec...squirt on their food and voila you have heartgard. It's made by merial, but it's used for livestock. I don't inject, just squirt it onto a biscuit or piece of freeze dried liver. I pay about 40 for a 3 year supply. A great trick I learned from a breeder,


We use Iverheart Plus like Unosmom mentioned in her post, but I have heard/seen several GSP breeders doing this. Is do you know if it is the same formula as the Hearguard Plus/Iverheart Plus?

Also, where do you get yours?


----------



## mheath0429 (Sep 8, 2012)

what size dog?


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

mheath0429 said:


> what size dog?


I have a 26 pound dog and a 65 pound dog.


----------



## mheath0429 (Sep 8, 2012)

lovemydogsalways said:


> I have a 26 pound dog and a 65 pound dog.


Well for my dogs that range from 35 - 50 lbs I use 1/2 ml in a syringe. You could a little bit less for your 26lb dog, maybe 1/4 ml - and for the 65 1/2 will be fine.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

mheath0429 said:


> what size dog?


During our last "weigh in" last month at the vets the younger GSP was about 55 lbs while the older one was approx 60 lbs. Right now both dogs are using the generic I mentioned in my last post for "dogs 55 lbs and over".


----------

